# Firefox Login Namen speichern



## RSX (8. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe folgende Frage:
Ist es möglich mit dem Firefox nur den Benutzernamen bei einem Login zu speichern? Sprich, dass man nur noch das Passwort eingeben muss?

Es geht um den Firefox 3.6. Das ganze ist für meinen Großvater gedacht.

Gruß


----------



## Stingray93 (8. April 2010)

Also mein Firefox speichert meinen Login namen immer automatisch.
Schau doch mal in den Einstellungen!


----------



## RSX (8. April 2010)

Finde da leider nichts. Wie gesagt soll da nur der Benutzername stehen wenn man die Seite aufruft und nicht gleich das Passwort.

Gruß


----------



## tickymick (8. April 2010)

Ich glaub Stingray93 meint es so, dass wenn man sich einmal eingeloggt hat, dann wieder ausloggt und sich später wieder einloggen will, steht der Username entweder schon da, oder es reicht den 1. Buchstaben einzutippen, damit sich eine Liste öffnet, in der man den Namen anklicken kann.So ist es bei mir.Der Haken an der Sache ist, sobald man die privaten Daten löscht, löscht sich auch das.


----------



## Stingray93 (8. April 2010)

Ganz genau


----------



## RSX (8. April 2010)

Hmm, eine richtige Lösung gibt es scheinbar nicht. Addons finde ich auch nicht.

Gruß


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. April 2010)

@RSX

Setze ein Haken im Firefox unter Einstellungen - Datenschutz bei "Eingegebene Suchbegriffe und Formulardaten speichern", dann sollten auch die Benutzerdaten gespeichert werden.


----------

